# Non-Lucrative Visa US Houston TX



## ptjd (May 27, 2015)

Wanted to post that we finally went to our appointment with the Houston Spanish Consulate. Flew in and out of Houston Yesterday. A few things that were a little different from the instructions on their website: was told that instead of the usual 3-4 months that it would only be about a month before it is processed. Also another great surprise was that if we had a Pre paid UPS, USPS or Fedex envelope and return slip, they would mail my passports back. This was great as I was planning on having to fly back to collect it. There was a Fedex store about 2 miles away so I drove there and dropped it off after our appointment.
If you have any question let me know and will try to answer, this only applies to the Houston Consulate region and assuming procedures do not change. Oh and assuming I actually get approved for the visa!


----------



## lorort (Dec 24, 2015)

ptjd, This will be the Consulate that I'll be using so thank you for posting and giving a heads up on the prepaid Fedex envelope and the 1 month versus 3-4. I might bug with a question or two in the future but do let us know how it turns out. Good luck and I'm sure it'll all work out.


----------



## ptjd (May 27, 2015)

Lorort, no problem but do me a favor. Not sure when you are planning to go but confirm everything with Ana Martin as she will be processing the applications at the consulate, pm me if you want her e-mail. I have one way tickets to Spain for the end of April as I tried to time it for the 3 months that is listed on the Consulate webpage. We went on and used miles as I wanted to be able to cancel if we had not gotten the visa. Now it still is a tight-walk as I will have 90 days after it is issued to go register in Malaga as a resident so that only leaves me 30 days or so if I get it back within a month.
Feel free to ask away, I will try to answer any questions. Wanted to help here as I have learned a lot on this site the past year.


----------



## lorort (Dec 24, 2015)

I have been emailing Ana Martin asking her about working in US military base in Spain, but the answer is no on retirement (non lucrative visa). I still have a ways to go I'm thinking two more years maybe one before I make the move just like to plan ahead. I agree this is a great site for learning. I will be in Malaga this summer one of my favorite places. I can't wait until I have that one way ticket. Thanks for info.


----------



## sfcrader (Dec 27, 2015)

I will be using the Chicago Consulate when I start processing my non lucrative visa in 2 years. We are are looking in the Malaga area when we go over and stay. ptjd and lorort, I was wondering if I my ask you some question what experience with the visa process?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

All three of you are looking to Malaga. That's where I live! If you need any help in settling in, let me know. Or if you just want to hang out, I'd love to!


----------



## ptjd (May 27, 2015)

sfcrader, ask and I will try to answer.

Allheart, we have a apartment in Historic Central Malaga, our tenant moves out early April and we plan to be there end of April.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

ptjd said:


> Allheart, we have a apartment in Historic Central Malaga, our tenant moves out early April and we plan to be there end of April.


Awesome! I'm in a ward right beside the Historic ward. We'll be neighbours.  

I too bought my one-way ticket before getting my Spanish passport. That was living dangerously by my standards!


----------



## lorort (Dec 24, 2015)

ptjd, You're almost there. Did your visa come in? just curious to know how long it takes.
AllHeart, I love Malaga. I lived there for about a year in early 1990. I will be visiting end of July.
sfcrader, I too will try and help if you have questions.


----------



## ptjd (May 27, 2015)

Allheart you in Perchel or Goleta? Our place is off Calle Nosquera right by Martyrs Plaza. Elyes asked about my one way ticket also, we did not buy a ticket we used our miles as its a lot easier to cancel. Also as you all know a one-way on most US carriers are twice the cost of a round trip!
Lorort, we have not gotten our passports back yet, I assume another 2 weeks or so.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

lorort said:


> AllHeart, I love Malaga. I lived there for about a year in early 1990. I will be visiting end of July.


Awesome! I'll be here in July. Would love to visit together.  


.....I triple love Malaga.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

ptjd said:


> Allheart you in Perchel or Goleta? Our place is off Calle Nosquera right by Martyrs Plaza. Elyes asked about my one way ticket also, we did not buy a ticket we used our miles as its a lot easier to cancel. Also as you all know a one-way on most US carriers are twice the cost of a round trip!
> Lorort, we have not gotten our passports back yet, I assume another 2 weeks or so.


I'm in La Goleta. OMG, you're 2 minutes from me!!!!


----------



## ptjd (May 27, 2015)

AllHeart said:


> I'm in La Goleta. OMG, you're 2 minutes from me!!!!


You must be just on the other-side of Carreteria. Yes we will be close! Wife and I would love to meet-up as I will have a ton of questions!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

ptjd said:


> You must be just on the other-side of Carreteria. Yes we will be close! Wife and I would love to meet-up as I will have a ton of questions!


Yes, exactly - the other side of Carreteria. I soooo look forward to meeting you both and hope to be able to help you before and during your move.


----------



## sfcrader (Dec 27, 2015)

ptjd, how hard was it to find a certified translator? about how long from start to finish did the paperwork take? I'm starting a spreadsheet with all the requirements, yea


----------



## ptjd (May 27, 2015)

sfcrader said:


> ptjd, how hard was it to find a certified translator? about how long from start to finish did the paperwork take? I'm starting a spreadsheet with all the requirements, yea


Not hard to find but expensive, I used a local gal in Malaga as I was visiting in Late November, thought I had everything translated but had a few more I e-mailed her late December but it was around $65 to have those FedEx back to me. All told I spent around $700 for official Translation. If you need her contact, PM me.
When you say paperwork, the official visit in Houston only took 10 minutes after my name was called. If you mean the gathering of my info I started last October, remember that the financials, background check etc... cannot be older than 3 months from the date of application so you cannot start too early.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

ptjd said:


> Not hard to find but expensive, I used a local gal in Malaga as I was visiting in Late November, thought I had everything translated but had a few more I e-mailed her late December but it was around $65 to have those FedEx back to me. All told I spent around $700 for official Translation. If you need her contact, PM me. When you say paperwork, the official visit in Houston only took 10 minutes after my name was called. If you mean the gathering of my info I started last October, remember that the financials, background check etc... cannot be older than 3 months from the date of application so you cannot start too early.


Holy crap! That was too much to spend on translating.


----------



## ptjd (May 27, 2015)

Elyles, what got me on translation was having 2 bank accounts and 2 retirement accounts quarterly summary translated. They accounted for 90 percent of the translated material, bet each account was 5-8 pages each. About $20 for each translated page.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

ptjd said:


> Elyles, what got me on translation was having 2 bank accounts and 2 retirement accounts quarterly summary translated. They accounted for 90 percent of the translated material, bet each account was 5-8 pages each. About $20 for each translated page.


 In that case all you has to do is have the financial institution translate them for free. And, we only had to provide the statements in Spanish, not have them with Aposhillas. Believe me, our financial stuff was complicated too with many IRA's, Houston and international banks.


----------



## ptjd (May 27, 2015)

Elyles, they were from American banks and they were not going to translate it. Now my Banco Popular account I just printed out and took in with-out translation. The apostles were only for my marriage licence and background check, and yes the Apostles need translating also..


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

ptjd said:


> Elyles, they were from American banks and they were not going to translate it. Now my Banco Popular account I just printed out and took in with-out translation. The apostles were only for my marriage licence and background check, and yes the Apostles need translating also..


 we just had Merril Lynch do it. Yeah, we had Aposhillas for all our marriage etc too. We did an overkill of everything so as to not take any chances. Seems like you are doing the same!


----------



## ptjd (May 27, 2015)

Yep, I'm sure I could have saved a few bucks but after buying an apartment, quitting my job, selling my primary home and visiting Malaga 4x last year we were not about to let anything get in the way. Its nice to know that Merril Lynch does that, I guess I could have checked with Vanguard but just had it translated.


----------



## lorort (Dec 24, 2015)

ptjd said:


> Not hard to find but expensive, I used a local gal in Malaga as I was visiting in Late November, thought I had everything translated but had a few more I e-mailed her late December but it was around $65 to have those FedEx back to me. All told I spent around $700 for official Translation. If you need her contact, PM me.
> When you say paperwork, the official visit in Houston only took 10 minutes after my name was called. If you mean the gathering of my info I started last October, remember that the financials, background check etc... cannot be older than 3 months from the date of application so you cannot start too early.


ptjd, Would you please let me know what does official Translation mean? Is it like having something notarized? Is a seal and signature of official translating documents placed on paperwork? Thanks.


----------



## ptjd (May 27, 2015)

Lorort, they need to be certified by the Spanish Government. Here in OK there were a few that could do Mexican translations but needed a Spanish certified person. Since I was going to be in Malaga I chose a local girl, I can PM you her contact info if interested. The actual Translated pages had her signature and stamp on it.


----------



## ptjd (May 27, 2015)

Update as I just received an e-mail from the Houston Consulate that my Visa was approved, she also asked if I was planning on my original entry date of April 22nd so she can process my visa. Told her yes and she said we should have our passports back next week.


----------



## sfcrader (Dec 27, 2015)

ptjd, Congrats on the visa. Hopefully I will get the same great news about mine when I apply.


----------

